# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle شروحات :  حل مشكلة dongle is blocked ل BB5 Easy Service Tool (BEST) Nokia Dongle

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم
الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين
اما بعد
وجدت الكثير من الاعضاء يشكون من هذه المشكلة عند فتح واجهة الدنجل      
نبدا على بركة الله
في البدء ننزل هذا البرنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
ثم نشغله 
ونضغط اقرا الرقم التسلسلي Read S/N (Serial Number)
ستظهر لنا رسالة خطا Diagnostic message تحتوي رمز الخطا Diagnostic Code
ونعمل مقارنه مع الرموز الاتية   
اذا كان الرمز الذي ظهر في رسالة الخطا هو #57 
نعمل الاتي 
نحذف ونعمل الغاء تثبيت وازالة لكل برامج القرصنة (hacker (او المشاركة او التتتبع او تغيير الايبي الخخخ  
نفتح مدير المهام task manager ونقوم بايقاف كل برامج ال usb3monitor 
نبحث عن الملف الاتي
fault bin  
في مجلد الدنجل
عندها 
نقوم بارسال رسالة الخطا ا التي ظهرت عند تشغيل البرنامج اللي نزلناه (نقوم بنسخ المحتويات الى ملف text ) مرفقا معه الملف 
fault bin  
الى الايميل  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الرمز 
62   
اعمل فحص شمل لحاسوبك من الفيروسات  
نبحث عن الملف الاتي
fault bin  
في مجلد الدنجل
عندها 
نقوم بارسال رسالة الخطا ا التي ظهرت عند تشغيل البرنامج اللي نزلناه (نقوم بنسخ المحتويات الى ملف text ) مرفقا معه الملف 
fault bin  
الى الايميل  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
اما اذا ظهرت لك رسائل خطا اخرى  
مباشرة   
نبحث عن الملف الاتي
fault bin  
في مجلد الدنجل
عندها 
نقوم بارسال رسالة الخطا ا التي ظهرت عند تشغيل البرنامج اللي نزلناه (نقوم بنسخ المحتويات الى ملف text ) مرفقا معه الملف 
fault bin  
الى الايميل  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وانوه بدون صور فقط الملف المذكور مع ملف ال text للمعلومات المنسوخة من السجل للبنامج dongle manager يعني كما بالصورة    
ننسخ المحتويات بعد عمل اقرا الرقم التسلسلي Read S/N (Serial Number) 
الى ملف ال text  
اسف ان قصرت في الشرح
اسال الله ان يغفر لي ولي والدي ولكل المسلمين 
ايضا انوه الى عدم عمل تحديث update للدنجل نهائيا الا بعد استلام الرد من الفريق
لان التحديث لاكثر من 3 مرات سيطيل مدة حظر الدنجل

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

